# Play a guitar on line



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.google.co.uk/

I know I have just got this from the fun side but it is so good :lol:
Just twang the strings with your mouse :wink:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Ahhh its to celebrate the great man himself

Le Paul as it would have been his birthday


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Mavis thanks for solving the puzzle.
I have been wondering for an hour or so what the gooogle logo was celebrating today.
I am now acomplished in Twinkle Twinkle little star and something sounding like hill billy music.
It will keep me amused for hours.


Until Lady p finds out where I am hiding 

Dave

Have you tried this one Mavis
piano.congland.com/organ.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://piano.congland.com/organ.htm

Brill although I have a real keyboard to play here(Yamaha psr-510) and also the iPad has a good one.
A recorder and a bugle a penny whistle and a Ukulele so come and join the band :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I have now added silent night to my repertoire, 





Lady p has pulled the plug on my speakers. :lol: :lol: 
I have a large organ


Its a Kawai.


I never really learned to play it but Kerry is pretty good and self taught Its hers really but she did not want to take it to her new home.


As a schoolboy I did learn the 
drums, 
violin, I was often asked to play Over the Hills and Far Away
bugle in the scouts band
Cornet and tenor horn in the Harworth colliery brass band


Now I am best on the fiddle :wink: 

Dave p


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Anyone want to hear my "Theme from the Deer Hunter" attempt on my Les Paul?


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I can see the guitar, but can't click on it :?


----------

